# Theodric Fenrisson / Ziyenni Al Izari / Thaminga Vesemxoq / werewolfnl / Dirk Berkheij



## Ntwadumela (Apr 26, 2017)

It's no surprise that many furries are well-fed (no pun intended with this one, read ahead) lolcows that provide bountiful milk with eccentricities aplenty. Whether babyfur or macrofur, many flavors of lolcow are visible to the broader scope of audiences.

This however is a rather different flavor of furfag. Meet Thaminga Vesemxoq or Theodric Fenrisson, a fat furry fetishist transwoman who just so happens (surprise surprise) to be online friends with Alex C. Leal, a well known player of the Norasphere. "She" started to have an argument with me after I called out some of Alex's bullshit recently, which ended in me getting blocked



 

 

 

 


At first I assumed this was just a typical furry with nothing noteworthy. However, when I entered the cave of deviancy, a treasure trove of depravity and autism lied in my wake


Spoiler





 

 

 

 

 




"She" is also know to get into petulant slapfights with random folks on Twitter


 

 

 


Very petty of you Thaminga.
Links:
Art Tumblr
http://ziydrawsroundanimals.tumblr.com/
Discord
Thaminga#3957
F-List
https://www.f-list.net/c/thaminga vesemxoq/
Skype
werewolfnl
Steam
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav
Telegram
@Thaminga
Tumblr
werewolfnl
Twitter
@mxvesemxoq

EDIT: Additional info from @CasualSeppuku
*https://www.weasyl.com/character/4017/drik-fenrisson
https://archive.md/hJt98


NewMusic
https://www.discogs.com/artist/5084499-Werewuffles
https://archive.md/iZVnK
More Music

https://archive.md/7dVbL
Klear:
klear.com/profile/werewuffles
https://archive.md/IDfM6
Curious cat, its ask.fm for furries i think:
https://curiouscat.me/thamingav
https://archive.md/VrUZM


NewPatreon account, supports a bunch of furries:
https://www.patreon.com/user/creators?pat=1&u=901446
https://archive.md/iezwa
Some lame wiki stuff:
http://hellotroll.wikia.com/wiki/Thaminga_Vesemxoq
https://archive.md/iezwa
New*F-list:
https://www.f-list.net/c/Thaminga Vesemxoq
https://archive.md/ryZGd
Fictional planet map:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/mndu1jakkwv6q43/isarthakamapcities.png
https://archive.md/uGYIi
Alternative twitter:
https://twitter.com/ThamingaV
https://archive.md/yRCK4
Fake alphabet from the furry cwcville planet:
https://twitter.com/ThamingaV/status/678022271307489280/photo/1

OC:
https://www.weasyl.com/character/13960/ziyenni
https://archive.md/pRG8t
OC facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/ziyenni.alizarri.7
https://archive.md/sZGay
OC reddit for shilling:
https://www.reddit.com/user/Ziyenni/?sort=hot
https://archive.md/Gyhjz

Steam, one of the old usernames is ziyenni:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav
https://archive.md/pyX37
FA:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/werewolfnl/
https://archive.md/6ukNh
G+
https://plus.google.com/117356557895734859349
https://archive.md/RhCuR

Weasyl, w/e this is:
https://www.weasyl.com/~werewolfnl#_=_
https://archive.md/mSbT1
Furry erp pastebin:
https://pastebin.com/cqazyiRj
Old tumblr:
http://visions-of-isarthaka.tumblr.com/
https://archive.md/RIPmQ
*Mastodon*:
https://mastodon.social/@Thaminga
https://archive.md/4HJQf
Ask.fm:
https://ask.fm/ThamingaV
https://archive.md/xJ0SW

@Ballo has found this along with the fact that she's 24 (10-30-1992)
https://www.f-list.net/c/seraph odannaxu/


----------



## Ballo (Apr 26, 2017)

Thats.... not how that works


----------



## UnwiseKhan (Apr 26, 2017)

http://archive.md/TN9oe  "Human souls. Though I may be biased there~ #SuccubusWorldProblems #UsingHashtagsOnReddit" 

It wouldn't be surprising if that "Respectful Succubus" account in the twitter screenshots was one of their sockpuppets.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Ballo said:


> View attachment 211319
> Thats.... not how that works



These people change labels more often then they change their own socks.


----------



## Ballo (Apr 26, 2017)

Some choice photos from her facebook


Spoiler: Images






This should be a random.txt







This was in response to


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice thread. Clearly furshielding, but nice thread.

Why are all these people autistic?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 26, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Clearly furshielding


Very hilarious/ironic that you of all people would say that.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Some of this has already been posted while I was writing this so I apologize if some of this is old.

DOB: October 30th, 1990
Claims to be 1/8th black and trans/intersex.

The Steam link is already down for me. He also says that werewuffnl (http://steamcommunity.com/id/werewuffnl / https://web.archive.org/web/20150326150546/http://steamcommunity.com/id/werewuffnl) is his; it's also down though. The account he actually uses is: http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav (http://archive.md/Rp6iu)

Ask.fm: https://ask.fm/ThamingaV (http://archive.md/xJ0SW)
Ask.fm (empty): https://ask.fm/succuwuffles (http://archive.md/icN24)
Ask.fm: https://ask.fm/ziytits (http://archive.md/xg2xR)
BandCamp: https://bandcamp.com/thamingav (http://archive.md/ARZU1)
DeviantArt (empty): http://thamingav.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/DZYW6)
FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/werewolfnl/ (http://archive.md/6ukNh)
F-List: https://www.f-list.net/c/seraph odannaxu/ (http://archive.md/6d1ok) (doesn't archive well)
HelloTroll (?): http://hellotroll.wikia.com/wiki/Thaminga_Vesemxoq (http://archive.md/qSAF4)
Mastodon: https://mastodon.social/@Thaminga (http://archive.md/4HJQf)
Opera: http://forums.opera.com/profile/229981464/ziyenni (http://archive.md/D8sKJ)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/user/creators?pat=1&u=901446 (http://archive.md/iezwa)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/Ziyenni (http://archive.md/Tla29)
ShindanMaker: https://en.shindanmaker.com/author/mxvesemxoq (http://archive.md/VHsFN)
Skype: werewolfnl
Tumblr: http://werewolfnl.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/WFaO3)
Tumblr (art): http://ziydrawsroundanimals.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/SbNHV)
Tumblr (weird): http://visions-of-isarthaka.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/RIPmQ)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/@mxvesemxoq (http://archive.md/DAxyd)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/thamingav (http://archive.md/LT4aF)
Twitter (dead): https://twitter.com/blimpbutt (https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20150326150722/https://twitter.com/blimpbutt)
Twitter (mostly empty): https://twitter.com/werewuffles (http://archive.md/jZlvu)
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/succuwuffles
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/GoodyearVix
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/vixzeppelin
Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~werewolfnl (http://archive.md/WmrKH)
YouTube (empty): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCfCjNCUweO98edDk4EK22g (http://archive.md/4YHrv)


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Very hilarious/ironic that you of all people would say that.


Im complimenting your thread. I get that your mursuit chaifs you in the dry Kuwaiti heat but, calm down habibi.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Stay on-topic or I'm taking both of you to Gay Baby Jail, which is a jail for gay babies. Like @yawning sneasel and @Ntwadumela.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

He was mentioned in this Complex article about Martin Garrix (he created a song consisting of several of Garrix's songs played at once). It seems he wasn't a fan of the publicity as he ended up taking it down:
http://www.complex.com/music/2014/08/every-martin-garrix-song-at-once (http://archive.md/T8inP)

He lives in The Netherlands. Claims to live in a section of The Netherlands informally known as De Bijbelogrdel, which is pretty much the Dutch version of the Bible Belt.
Claims his name is Slavic. The names listed in the OP are of his furry characters. 
Edit: Misread that Tweet.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apologies for double posting.

Dirk Berkheij
dirk1145@hotmail.com

 
(hasn't uploaded any other selfies)

Might live in Oegstgeest, which is outside of where the area he said he lived in his Tumblr. Provided a picture of a tram system his town used to have. The photo is from Oegstgeest. Old forum posts says he lived in Katwijk. He is currently unemployed and lives with his parents.

AIM: thydrikf
Google+ (dead): https://plus.google.com/+Þýdrik Fenrisson

http://www.cantonese.sheik.co.uk/phorum/read.php?15,53619,53619 (http://archive.md/sO5lY) (contains his name)


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: TW


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does he look fatter in the second photo?


----------



## LD 3187 (Apr 26, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Why does he look fatter in the second photo?


Maybe he was doing some irl inflation before that picture.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude looks like Waterman


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 27, 2017)

> 1/8 black
>is as white as Weird Al and as deviant as art

So let me guess, he grew his hair out into a wavy nest and decided "omg guys I'm trans now <3" because of it? Because if that's the case, I'm a troon every winter.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 6, 2017)

>witch music
>the year of our lord


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 7, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> >witch music
> >the year of our lord
> 
> View attachment 216212


Now that's what I call Special Snowflake


----------



## Trombonista (May 8, 2017)

What does witch house even sound like?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 26, 2017)

It's no surprise that many furries are well-fed (no pun intended with this one, read ahead) lolcows that provide bountiful milk with eccentricities aplenty. Whether babyfur or macrofur, many flavors of lolcow are visible to the broader scope of audiences.

This however is a rather different flavor of furfag. Meet Thaminga Vesemxoq or Theodric Fenrisson, a fat furry fetishist transwoman who just so happens (surprise surprise) to be online friends with Alex C. Leal, a well known player of the Norasphere. "She" started to have an argument with me after I called out some of Alex's bullshit recently, which ended in me getting blocked



 

 

 

 


At first I assumed this was just a typical furry with nothing noteworthy. However, when I entered the cave of deviancy, a treasure trove of depravity and autism lied in my wake


Spoiler





 

 

 

 

 




"She" is also know to get into petulant slapfights with random folks on Twitter


 

 

 


Very petty of you Thaminga.
Links:
Art Tumblr
http://ziydrawsroundanimals.tumblr.com/
Discord
Thaminga#3957
F-List
https://www.f-list.net/c/thaminga vesemxoq/
Skype
werewolfnl
Steam
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav
Telegram
@Thaminga
Tumblr
werewolfnl
Twitter
@mxvesemxoq

EDIT: Additional info from @CasualSeppuku
*https://www.weasyl.com/character/4017/drik-fenrisson
https://archive.md/hJt98


NewMusic
https://www.discogs.com/artist/5084499-Werewuffles
https://archive.md/iZVnK
More Music

https://archive.md/7dVbL
Klear:
klear.com/profile/werewuffles
https://archive.md/IDfM6
Curious cat, its ask.fm for furries i think:
https://curiouscat.me/thamingav
https://archive.md/VrUZM


NewPatreon account, supports a bunch of furries:
https://www.patreon.com/user/creators?pat=1&u=901446
https://archive.md/iezwa
Some lame wiki stuff:
http://hellotroll.wikia.com/wiki/Thaminga_Vesemxoq
https://archive.md/iezwa
New*F-list:
https://www.f-list.net/c/Thaminga Vesemxoq
https://archive.md/ryZGd
Fictional planet map:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/mndu1jakkwv6q43/isarthakamapcities.png
https://archive.md/uGYIi
Alternative twitter:
https://twitter.com/ThamingaV
https://archive.md/yRCK4
Fake alphabet from the furry cwcville planet:
https://twitter.com/ThamingaV/status/678022271307489280/photo/1

OC:
https://www.weasyl.com/character/13960/ziyenni
https://archive.md/pRG8t
OC facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/ziyenni.alizarri.7
https://archive.md/sZGay
OC reddit for shilling:
https://www.reddit.com/user/Ziyenni/?sort=hot
https://archive.md/Gyhjz

Steam, one of the old usernames is ziyenni:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav
https://archive.md/pyX37
FA:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/werewolfnl/
https://archive.md/6ukNh
G+
https://plus.google.com/117356557895734859349
https://archive.md/RhCuR

Weasyl, w/e this is:
https://www.weasyl.com/~werewolfnl#_=_
https://archive.md/mSbT1
Furry erp pastebin:
https://pastebin.com/cqazyiRj
Old tumblr:
http://visions-of-isarthaka.tumblr.com/
https://archive.md/RIPmQ
*Mastodon*:
https://mastodon.social/@Thaminga
https://archive.md/4HJQf
Ask.fm:
https://ask.fm/ThamingaV
https://archive.md/xJ0SW

@Ballo has found this along with the fact that she's 24 (10-30-1992)
https://www.f-list.net/c/seraph odannaxu/


----------



## Ballo (Apr 26, 2017)

Thats.... not how that works


----------



## UnwiseKhan (Apr 26, 2017)

http://archive.md/TN9oe  "Human souls. Though I may be biased there~ #SuccubusWorldProblems #UsingHashtagsOnReddit" 

It wouldn't be surprising if that "Respectful Succubus" account in the twitter screenshots was one of their sockpuppets.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Ballo said:


> View attachment 211319
> Thats.... not how that works



These people change labels more often then they change their own socks.


----------



## Ballo (Apr 26, 2017)

Some choice photos from her facebook


Spoiler: Images






This should be a random.txt







This was in response to


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice thread. Clearly furshielding, but nice thread.

Why are all these people autistic?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 26, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Clearly furshielding


Very hilarious/ironic that you of all people would say that.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Some of this has already been posted while I was writing this so I apologize if some of this is old.

DOB: October 30th, 1990
Claims to be 1/8th black and trans/intersex.

The Steam link is already down for me. He also says that werewuffnl (http://steamcommunity.com/id/werewuffnl / https://web.archive.org/web/20150326150546/http://steamcommunity.com/id/werewuffnl) is his; it's also down though. The account he actually uses is: http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav (http://archive.md/Rp6iu)

Ask.fm: https://ask.fm/ThamingaV (http://archive.md/xJ0SW)
Ask.fm (empty): https://ask.fm/succuwuffles (http://archive.md/icN24)
Ask.fm: https://ask.fm/ziytits (http://archive.md/xg2xR)
BandCamp: https://bandcamp.com/thamingav (http://archive.md/ARZU1)
DeviantArt (empty): http://thamingav.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/DZYW6)
FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/werewolfnl/ (http://archive.md/6ukNh)
F-List: https://www.f-list.net/c/seraph odannaxu/ (http://archive.md/6d1ok) (doesn't archive well)
HelloTroll (?): http://hellotroll.wikia.com/wiki/Thaminga_Vesemxoq (http://archive.md/qSAF4)
Mastodon: https://mastodon.social/@Thaminga (http://archive.md/4HJQf)
Opera: http://forums.opera.com/profile/229981464/ziyenni (http://archive.md/D8sKJ)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/user/creators?pat=1&u=901446 (http://archive.md/iezwa)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/Ziyenni (http://archive.md/Tla29)
ShindanMaker: https://en.shindanmaker.com/author/mxvesemxoq (http://archive.md/VHsFN)
Skype: werewolfnl
Tumblr: http://werewolfnl.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/WFaO3)
Tumblr (art): http://ziydrawsroundanimals.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/SbNHV)
Tumblr (weird): http://visions-of-isarthaka.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/RIPmQ)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/@mxvesemxoq (http://archive.md/DAxyd)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/thamingav (http://archive.md/LT4aF)
Twitter (dead): https://twitter.com/blimpbutt (https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20150326150722/https://twitter.com/blimpbutt)
Twitter (mostly empty): https://twitter.com/werewuffles (http://archive.md/jZlvu)
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/succuwuffles
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/GoodyearVix
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/vixzeppelin
Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~werewolfnl (http://archive.md/WmrKH)
YouTube (empty): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCfCjNCUweO98edDk4EK22g (http://archive.md/4YHrv)


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Very hilarious/ironic that you of all people would say that.


Im complimenting your thread. I get that your mursuit chaifs you in the dry Kuwaiti heat but, calm down habibi.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Stay on-topic or I'm taking both of you to Gay Baby Jail, which is a jail for gay babies. Like @yawning sneasel and @Ntwadumela.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

He was mentioned in this Complex article about Martin Garrix (he created a song consisting of several of Garrix's songs played at once). It seems he wasn't a fan of the publicity as he ended up taking it down:
http://www.complex.com/music/2014/08/every-martin-garrix-song-at-once (http://archive.md/T8inP)

He lives in The Netherlands. Claims to live in a section of The Netherlands informally known as De Bijbelogrdel, which is pretty much the Dutch version of the Bible Belt.
Claims his name is Slavic. The names listed in the OP are of his furry characters. 
Edit: Misread that Tweet.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apologies for double posting.

Dirk Berkheij
dirk1145@hotmail.com

 
(hasn't uploaded any other selfies)

Might live in Oegstgeest, which is outside of where the area he said he lived in his Tumblr. Provided a picture of a tram system his town used to have. The photo is from Oegstgeest. Old forum posts says he lived in Katwijk. He is currently unemployed and lives with his parents.

AIM: thydrikf
Google+ (dead): https://plus.google.com/+Þýdrik Fenrisson

http://www.cantonese.sheik.co.uk/phorum/read.php?15,53619,53619 (http://archive.md/sO5lY) (contains his name)


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: TW


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does he look fatter in the second photo?


----------



## LD 3187 (Apr 26, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Why does he look fatter in the second photo?


Maybe he was doing some irl inflation before that picture.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude looks like Waterman


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 27, 2017)

> 1/8 black
>is as white as Weird Al and as deviant as art

So let me guess, he grew his hair out into a wavy nest and decided "omg guys I'm trans now <3" because of it? Because if that's the case, I'm a troon every winter.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 6, 2017)

>witch music
>the year of our lord


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 7, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> >witch music
> >the year of our lord
> 
> View attachment 216212


Now that's what I call Special Snowflake


----------



## Trombonista (May 8, 2017)

What does witch house even sound like?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 26, 2017)

It's no surprise that many furries are well-fed (no pun intended with this one, read ahead) lolcows that provide bountiful milk with eccentricities aplenty. Whether babyfur or macrofur, many flavors of lolcow are visible to the broader scope of audiences.

This however is a rather different flavor of furfag. Meet Thaminga Vesemxoq or Theodric Fenrisson, a fat furry fetishist transwoman who just so happens (surprise surprise) to be online friends with Alex C. Leal, a well known player of the Norasphere. "She" started to have an argument with me after I called out some of Alex's bullshit recently, which ended in me getting blocked



 

 

 

 


At first I assumed this was just a typical furry with nothing noteworthy. However, when I entered the cave of deviancy, a treasure trove of depravity and autism lied in my wake


Spoiler





 

 

 

 

 




"She" is also know to get into petulant slapfights with random folks on Twitter


 

 

 


Very petty of you Thaminga.
Links:
Art Tumblr
http://ziydrawsroundanimals.tumblr.com/
Discord
Thaminga#3957
F-List
https://www.f-list.net/c/thaminga vesemxoq/
Skype
werewolfnl
Steam
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav
Telegram
@Thaminga
Tumblr
werewolfnl
Twitter
@mxvesemxoq

EDIT: Additional info from @CasualSeppuku
*https://www.weasyl.com/character/4017/drik-fenrisson
https://archive.md/hJt98


NewMusic
https://www.discogs.com/artist/5084499-Werewuffles
https://archive.md/iZVnK
More Music

https://archive.md/7dVbL
Klear:
klear.com/profile/werewuffles
https://archive.md/IDfM6
Curious cat, its ask.fm for furries i think:
https://curiouscat.me/thamingav
https://archive.md/VrUZM


NewPatreon account, supports a bunch of furries:
https://www.patreon.com/user/creators?pat=1&u=901446
https://archive.md/iezwa
Some lame wiki stuff:
http://hellotroll.wikia.com/wiki/Thaminga_Vesemxoq
https://archive.md/iezwa
New*F-list:
https://www.f-list.net/c/Thaminga Vesemxoq
https://archive.md/ryZGd
Fictional planet map:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/mndu1jakkwv6q43/isarthakamapcities.png
https://archive.md/uGYIi
Alternative twitter:
https://twitter.com/ThamingaV
https://archive.md/yRCK4
Fake alphabet from the furry cwcville planet:
https://twitter.com/ThamingaV/status/678022271307489280/photo/1

OC:
https://www.weasyl.com/character/13960/ziyenni
https://archive.md/pRG8t
OC facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/ziyenni.alizarri.7
https://archive.md/sZGay
OC reddit for shilling:
https://www.reddit.com/user/Ziyenni/?sort=hot
https://archive.md/Gyhjz

Steam, one of the old usernames is ziyenni:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav
https://archive.md/pyX37
FA:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/werewolfnl/
https://archive.md/6ukNh
G+
https://plus.google.com/117356557895734859349
https://archive.md/RhCuR

Weasyl, w/e this is:
https://www.weasyl.com/~werewolfnl#_=_
https://archive.md/mSbT1
Furry erp pastebin:
https://pastebin.com/cqazyiRj
Old tumblr:
http://visions-of-isarthaka.tumblr.com/
https://archive.md/RIPmQ
*Mastodon*:
https://mastodon.social/@Thaminga
https://archive.md/4HJQf
Ask.fm:
https://ask.fm/ThamingaV
https://archive.md/xJ0SW

@Ballo has found this along with the fact that she's 24 (10-30-1992)
https://www.f-list.net/c/seraph odannaxu/


----------



## Ballo (Apr 26, 2017)

Thats.... not how that works


----------



## UnwiseKhan (Apr 26, 2017)

http://archive.md/TN9oe  "Human souls. Though I may be biased there~ #SuccubusWorldProblems #UsingHashtagsOnReddit" 

It wouldn't be surprising if that "Respectful Succubus" account in the twitter screenshots was one of their sockpuppets.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Ballo said:


> View attachment 211319
> Thats.... not how that works



These people change labels more often then they change their own socks.


----------



## Ballo (Apr 26, 2017)

Some choice photos from her facebook


Spoiler: Images






This should be a random.txt







This was in response to


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice thread. Clearly furshielding, but nice thread.

Why are all these people autistic?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 26, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Clearly furshielding


Very hilarious/ironic that you of all people would say that.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Some of this has already been posted while I was writing this so I apologize if some of this is old.

DOB: October 30th, 1990
Claims to be 1/8th black and trans/intersex.

The Steam link is already down for me. He also says that werewuffnl (http://steamcommunity.com/id/werewuffnl / https://web.archive.org/web/20150326150546/http://steamcommunity.com/id/werewuffnl) is his; it's also down though. The account he actually uses is: http://steamcommunity.com/id/thamingav (http://archive.md/Rp6iu)

Ask.fm: https://ask.fm/ThamingaV (http://archive.md/xJ0SW)
Ask.fm (empty): https://ask.fm/succuwuffles (http://archive.md/icN24)
Ask.fm: https://ask.fm/ziytits (http://archive.md/xg2xR)
BandCamp: https://bandcamp.com/thamingav (http://archive.md/ARZU1)
DeviantArt (empty): http://thamingav.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/DZYW6)
FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/werewolfnl/ (http://archive.md/6ukNh)
F-List: https://www.f-list.net/c/seraph odannaxu/ (http://archive.md/6d1ok) (doesn't archive well)
HelloTroll (?): http://hellotroll.wikia.com/wiki/Thaminga_Vesemxoq (http://archive.md/qSAF4)
Mastodon: https://mastodon.social/@Thaminga (http://archive.md/4HJQf)
Opera: http://forums.opera.com/profile/229981464/ziyenni (http://archive.md/D8sKJ)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/user/creators?pat=1&u=901446 (http://archive.md/iezwa)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/Ziyenni (http://archive.md/Tla29)
ShindanMaker: https://en.shindanmaker.com/author/mxvesemxoq (http://archive.md/VHsFN)
Skype: werewolfnl
Tumblr: http://werewolfnl.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/WFaO3)
Tumblr (art): http://ziydrawsroundanimals.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/SbNHV)
Tumblr (weird): http://visions-of-isarthaka.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/RIPmQ)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/@mxvesemxoq (http://archive.md/DAxyd)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/thamingav (http://archive.md/LT4aF)
Twitter (dead): https://twitter.com/blimpbutt (https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20150326150722/https://twitter.com/blimpbutt)
Twitter (mostly empty): https://twitter.com/werewuffles (http://archive.md/jZlvu)
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/succuwuffles
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/GoodyearVix
Twitter (private): https://twitter.com/vixzeppelin
Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~werewolfnl (http://archive.md/WmrKH)
YouTube (empty): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCfCjNCUweO98edDk4EK22g (http://archive.md/4YHrv)


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Very hilarious/ironic that you of all people would say that.


Im complimenting your thread. I get that your mursuit chaifs you in the dry Kuwaiti heat but, calm down habibi.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Stay on-topic or I'm taking both of you to Gay Baby Jail, which is a jail for gay babies. Like @yawning sneasel and @Ntwadumela.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

He was mentioned in this Complex article about Martin Garrix (he created a song consisting of several of Garrix's songs played at once). It seems he wasn't a fan of the publicity as he ended up taking it down:
http://www.complex.com/music/2014/08/every-martin-garrix-song-at-once (http://archive.md/T8inP)

He lives in The Netherlands. Claims to live in a section of The Netherlands informally known as De Bijbelogrdel, which is pretty much the Dutch version of the Bible Belt.
Claims his name is Slavic. The names listed in the OP are of his furry characters. 
Edit: Misread that Tweet.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apologies for double posting.

Dirk Berkheij
dirk1145@hotmail.com

 
(hasn't uploaded any other selfies)

Might live in Oegstgeest, which is outside of where the area he said he lived in his Tumblr. Provided a picture of a tram system his town used to have. The photo is from Oegstgeest. Old forum posts says he lived in Katwijk. He is currently unemployed and lives with his parents.

AIM: thydrikf
Google+ (dead): https://plus.google.com/+Þýdrik Fenrisson

http://www.cantonese.sheik.co.uk/phorum/read.php?15,53619,53619 (http://archive.md/sO5lY) (contains his name)


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: TW


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does he look fatter in the second photo?


----------



## LD 3187 (Apr 26, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Why does he look fatter in the second photo?


Maybe he was doing some irl inflation before that picture.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude looks like Waterman


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 27, 2017)

> 1/8 black
>is as white as Weird Al and as deviant as art

So let me guess, he grew his hair out into a wavy nest and decided "omg guys I'm trans now <3" because of it? Because if that's the case, I'm a troon every winter.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 6, 2017)

>witch music
>the year of our lord


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 7, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> >witch music
> >the year of our lord
> 
> View attachment 216212


Now that's what I call Special Snowflake


----------



## Trombonista (May 8, 2017)

What does witch house even sound like?


----------

